# NowTv: Tv via internet di Sky. Prezzi, abbonamenti, pacchetti.



## admin (29 Giugno 2016)

Nowtv è la nuova tv via internet di Sky fruibile attraverso Pc, Console, Tablet, Smart Tv, Box Tv, etc etc.

Sono disponibili diversi contenuti e pacchetti in abbonamento. Ecco, di seguito i pacchetti ed i prezzi:


Iscrivendosi al servizio è possibile effettuare un test gratuito, di prova, per 14 giorni.

Now Tv Cinema: 9,99 euro al mese

Now Tv Serie Tv: 9,99 euro al mese

Now Tv intrattenimento: 9,99 euro al mese

Se si scelgono due pacchetti il prezzo, per entrambi, è di 14,99 euro al mese. Tutti e tre i pacchetti, invece, costano 19,99 euro al mese. 


Inoltre, c'è il ticket calcio (Serie A, Serie B ed Europa League) a 19,99 euro al mese.


Tutte le informazioni ed il catalogo su nowtv.it


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nowtv è la nuova tv via internet di Sky fruibile attraverso Pc, Console, Tablet, Smart Tv, Box Tv, etc etc.
> 
> Sono disponibili diversi contenuti e pacchetti in abbonamento. Ecco, di seguito i pacchetti ed i prezzi:
> 
> ...


Il grandissimo problema di queste "nuove" tv è che nel nostro paese la connessione fa schifo a parte nei grandi centri. E per sfruttare a pieno il servizio la connessione deve essere perfetta.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2016)

Interessante. Ma vale solo fino al 31 agosto ? Perchè io capisco così sul sito (almeno per lo sport).


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Interessante. Ma vale solo fino al 31 agosto ? Perchè io capisco così sul sito (almeno per lo sport).



Il 31 agosto scade solo il ticket "Estate Mondiale".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2016)

A me che avevo già l'account di sky online mi hanno fatto la proposta dei due pacchetti cinema e intrattenimento a 9,90,

queste tv a pagamento sono un po alla frutta mi ha anche offerto mediaset tutto il pacchetto premium a 9,90 euro compreso il calcio


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il 31 agosto scade solo il ticket "Estate Mondiale".



Ho visto ora. Ma sarebbe solo A, B e EL ? I campionati stranieri (sport) sarebbero esclusi, a quanto capisco.


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A me che avevo già l'account di sky online mi hanno fatto la proposta dei due pacchetti cinema e intrattenimento a 9,90,
> 
> queste tv a pagamento sono un po alla frutta mi ha anche offerto mediaset tutto il pacchetto premium a 9,90 euro compreso il calcio



Come ha detto qualcun'altro il problema di queste piattaforme è la connessione internet ridicola in Italia. Siamo tra i più indietro d'Europa. Questi pacchetti uno li prova, poi vede che le cose non vanno bene e saluta, ma è ovvio. Io ho provato sky online, sbalzi di qualità impressionanti, ho abbandonato. Con netflix invece riesco ad avere la giusta stabilità ed infatti c'ho l'abbonamento.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come ha detto qualcun'altro il problema di queste piattaforme è la connessione internet ridicola in Italia. Siamo tra i più indietro d'Europa. Questi pacchetti uno li prova, poi vede che le cose non vanno bene e saluta, ma è ovvio. Io ho provato sky online, sbalzi di qualità impressionanti, ho abbandonato. Con netflix invece riesco ad avere la giusta stabilità ed infatti c'ho l'abbonamento.



Io da quest'inverno ho utilizzato sky online con una connessione teletu che viene spacciata per la peggiore e non ho avuto problemi,
poi sono passato a premium play con qualche problemino in più.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (29 Giugno 2016)

Ma questa nowtv c'è solo per i calciofili? Se io volessi lo streaming di Tennis e MotoGP?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Giugno 2016)

Neanche un anno di netflix e questi sono i risultati


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Rojadirecta.
> 
> 
> Ma questa nowtv c'è solo per i calciofili? Se io volessi lo streaming di Tennis e MotoGP?



Quelli sono eventi che si pagano a parte singolarmente, non è chiaro se per ogni gran premio/partita o se attraverso un pacchetto che comprenda tutta la stagione


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (29 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quelli sono eventi che si pagano a parte singolarmente, non è chiaro se per ogni gran premio/partita o se attraverso un pacchetto che comprenda tutta la stagione



Ok, grazie.

Continuo su Rojadirecta, ormai si vede in HD su tanti canali.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Giugno 2016)

La "fregatura" di questi abbonamenti online è che appena esci dai confini italiani non vedi più niente perché nel paese in cui sei i diritti sono di altri.

Sarebbe bello se la Lega, come la Nba con il League Pass, vendesse in tutto il mondo il suo streaming online.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La "fregatura" di questi abbonamenti online è che appena esci dai confini italiani non vedi più niente perché nel paese in cui sei i diritti sono di altri.
> 
> Sarebbe bello se la Lega, come la Nba con il League Pass, vendesse in tutto il mondo il suo streaming online.



Per ovviare basta usare un banale VPN. Fai una ricerca su Google.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per ovviare basta usare un banale VPN. Fai una ricerca su Google.


I VPN migliori sono a pagamento... Sky ha "sgamato" praticamente tutti quelli gratuiti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> I VPN migliori sono a pagamento... Sky ha "sgamato" praticamente tutti quelli gratuiti



Eh si, bisogna pagare qualcosina ma ormai i prezzi sono molto competitivi!


----------



## martinmilan (1 Luglio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Ok, grazie.
> 
> Continuo su Rojadirecta, ormai si vede in HD su tanti canali.



ma come fai a vedere rojadirecta??? risp in pvt se puoi


----------



## martinmilan (1 Luglio 2016)

ok dai ho capito come funziona...non sono più pratico di abbonamenti pay tv..

Mi spiace che non ci sia almeno fox sports ma giustamente se la riservano per chi si compra decoder e fa sky.
Ho letto poi che più avanti sarà anche hd? qualcuno sa quando?


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2016)

Riuppo il topic per chiedere se c'è qualcuno che ha utilizzato questo servizio o anche solo il periodo di prova, com'è?


----------



## martinmilan (20 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Riuppo il topic per chiedere se c'è qualcuno che ha utilizzato questo servizio o anche solo il periodo di prova, com'è?



Alla fine mi sono abbonato oggi...anche se davvero non volevo.Ma vabbè sono 20 euro e in caso fra un mese disdico facile facile con un pulsante tramite app.
Ho letto che fanno vedere le prime 3 giornate di premier quindi se oggi fanno qualcosa ti faccio sapere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Riuppo il topic per chiedere se c'è qualcuno che ha utilizzato questo servizio o anche solo il periodo di prova, com'è?



Io l'ho utilizzato a tratti l'anno scorso per il calcio e non è male, la cosa migliore è la libertà rispetto a un abbonamento classico,
poi con la play lo guardavo anche in tv.

Al momento per il calcio un mio amico che ha l'abbonamento a premium mi ha dato l'accesso allo streaming,
semplice e legale


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## martinmilan (20 Agosto 2016)

Sto guardando un pò di skysports 24 e repliche di sassuolo-stella rossa...non male.. pensavo di avere problemi invece utilizzo connessione wi-fi che arriva a 48 mbps(schifetto) e tutto fila liscio e scorrevole.
Naturalmente però non c'è l'HD


----------



## kolao95 (20 Agosto 2016)

Perfetto, grazie ragazzi.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (21 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## Gas (16 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La "fregatura" di questi abbonamenti online è che appena esci dai confini italiani non vedi più niente perché nel paese in cui sei i diritti sono di altri.





martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma come fai a vedere rojadirecta??? risp in pvt se puoi



Io ho trovato una soluzione.
Se utilizzate Google Chrome ed installate l'estensione Data Saver che è sviluppata direttamente da Google, tutte le pagine che proverete a visitare verranno prima compresse dal server Google, quindi voi le riceverete da google, non dal server originale, e nessuno blocca Google.
Io in questo modo posso vedere tutto senza alcuna limitazione, e la velocità e la qualità non ne risentono in nessun modo, non ti accorgi neppure che le pagine passano dai server Google.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Febbraio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io ho trovato una soluzione.
> Se utilizzate Google Chrome ed installate l'estensione Data Saver che è sviluppata direttamente da Google, tutte le pagine che proverete a visitare verranno prima compresse dal server Google, quindi voi le riceverete da google, non dal server originale, e nessuno blocca Google.
> Io in questo modo posso vedere tutto senza alcuna limitazione, e la velocità e la qualità non ne risentono in nessun modo, non ti accorgi neppure che le pagine passano dai server Google.



L'ho appena istallata 
Mi spieghi come funziona?
Sono in UK. Ho provato ad aprire SkyGO, peggior servizio di streaming esistente al mondo, e mi si impalla durante il login


----------



## Gas (16 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> L'ho appena istallata
> Mi spieghi come funziona?
> Sono in UK. Ho provato ad aprire SkyGO, peggior servizio di streaming esistente al mondo, e mi si impalla durante il login



Strano, non c'è molto da dire.
Una volta che è attivata il traffico passa tramite il server Google che poi lo manda a te.
Ad esempio tu provi ad aprire Netflix . it, il server Google prende il sito lo comprime e lo manda a te compresso (Quindi il tuo browser lo riceve da google, non da Netflix e di conseguenza i vari provider nazionali non bloccano nulla perchè nessuno blocca il traffico in arrivo da Google).
Tutti i blocchi vengono fatti a livello di provider di connessione internet, quindi se in Italia Rojadirecta viene bandito tutti i provider devono bloccarlo. Questo stratagemma è alla fin fine come usare una VPN, perchè tu in VPN ti colleghi ad un provider che non è il tuo usuale sul quale quel determinato sito non è stato bloccato. Con la compressione dati ottieni lo stesso scopo in modo differente, ovvero tutti i siti ti arrivano tramite Google che nessuno blocca (A meno che tu non sia in Cina )

Cito dal loro "Learn more" ed evidenzio le parti più rilevanti a mio avviso:
_Come funziona Risparmio dati
Quando utilizzi Risparmio dati, *la maggior parte del traffico web passa attraverso i server di Google, prima di essere scaricata sul tuo dispositivo*. Sul dispositivo vengono scaricati meno dati poiché i server di Google li comprimono.

*Risparmio dati non funziona sulle pagine protette (indirizzi che iniziano con https://) oppure se hai attivato la modalità di navigazione in incognito.*

Se utilizzi Risparmio dati, tieni presente che:

Alcuni siti web potrebbero avere difficoltà a individuare la tua posizione.
Alcune immagini potrebbero apparire sfocate.
I siti web che sono limitati a determinati gruppi, come i siti interni della tua azienda, potrebbe non essere caricati.
Potresti non essere in grado di accedere al sito web del tuo operatore di telefonia mobile.
Le modifiche apportate al file /etc/hosts non diventeranno effettive._

Controlla di non usare la modalità incognito.

Altro non saprei aggiungere, io da quando l'ho installato senza fare nulla posso di nuovo accedere a Rojadirecta ed a tutti i siti di streaming bloccati in Italia ad esempio.


----------

